# Mounted new vise.



## akjeff (Jan 21, 2022)

Got really lucky on an ebay find. It had the "make an offer" option so I did! Kurt 3600V that was a new/open box and had a few dings & a little bit of fingerprint rust spots; all of which were in unimportant places. Cleaned/stoned the vise and mill table, and checked tram on the mill, which hadn't been done since last winter. Mill held really well. Hadn't moved in the Y axis at all, and the X had creeped a couple of tenths or so. Tweaked it back to dead on, and mounted the vise. Sweeping the vise showed what all the hype is about when it comes to Kurt vises. Dialed in the stationary jaw with a half thou Interapid, and then opened the jaws to expose as much of the vise bed rails as possible. Swept them from side to side and down the length of both bed rails. Never more than a needles width of movement. The flatness and perpendicularity of the fixed jaw/bed is amazing. On the lookout for a twin, but I doubt I'll be able to steal two in a row! Keeping an eye on Kurts "Scratch and Dent" page, but the 3600V's have been out of stock for some time.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## akjeff (Jan 22, 2022)

Turns out, when I checked the Kurt site for the umpteenth time this morning, a single 3600V showed up on the Scratch & Dent section! Near as I can tell I got it. Hope to confirm on Monday morning. May have that pair after all! 

Edit: Did indeed score on the scratch & dent, and it's on the way. While a little pricier than the killer ebay score, it still worked out to two essentially brand new vices for the price of one at retail.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 22, 2022)

No  I really mean it this time... You suck big time.  Do you have a bucket of Sh** by your bed so you can step in it every morning.


----------



## akjeff (Feb 9, 2022)

Update. The "scratch & dent" 3600V arrived from Kurt. I looked it over from top to bottom, and these little scratches that barely catch a fingernail, are the only flaws that I can find. Hell of a deal. With the pair on the Lagun's table about 3" between them, I zeroed a .0005" per div indicator on the far right bed rail of vise #1, and then cranked the table so both vices passed under it. Needle stayed in contact with the zero hash mark on all four bed rails. Couldn't have been more than a couple of tenths movement. Gotta love Kurt quality control! Edit to also give credit to A&D Machine Tool Rebuilders, as they did an outstanding grind on the table.


----------

